
See what your SF rent gets you in an emerging city - AtmosXR
https://twitter.com/buildatmos/status/1262441258695286784
======
AtmosXR
We built a page to compare what you could build in an emerging city vs paying
rent in SF/NYC/LA!

[https://buildatmos.com/timetobuild](https://buildatmos.com/timetobuild)

~~~
burner831234
Love the idea

Prices esp for LA, Austin, Boulder and other cities seems tremendously off
unless considering the cheapest areas of each city rather than the average sq
foot price.

